
HostGator is Down - zupreme
https://twitter.com/#!/search/hostgator
======
zupreme
From HostGator Support: "We are aware of the issues you are currently
experiencing. Unfortunately, I have not been told what the cause of this issue
is, but rest assured we are aware of the issues and a team of server monitors
are actively working to resolve the issues. We appreciate your patience on
this issue. I am told this will only last a few more minutes."

------
zupreme
And they are back. According to their Twitter update they rolled out an Apache
update.

